
HQ2 Was Just a Sick Test - robertsd247
https://splinternews.com/hq2-was-just-a-sick-test-1830408382
======
chrisdhoover
The money NY spent would had been better applied in an across the board
business tax reduction.

~~~
bunderbunder
Or fixing MTA.

Seriously, making it easier for people to get around the city would give them
better access to a wider range of potential employers, which would nudge
upward mobility across the city in a positive direction. I wouldn't be
surprised if the ROI on that kind of thing is much better than what they were
willing to pay to airlift in a tech darling.

------
sixtypoundhound
Hey, Walmart paved the way.... flatten a local economy in the name of progress
and graciously re-employ the survivors at subsistence wages in positions with
limited career mobility.

